# Stanford Fall 2012



## mitch1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordfall2012/index.php
Hadn't seen a thread yet so I might as well make one.
Its on November 10 in Meyer Library Room 124, more info on the website.
Can't wait for the comp!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 30, 2012)

Can't make it.
Stupid band.


----------



## Riley (Sep 30, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Can't make it.
> Stupid band.



Ditto, unfortunately. :/


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going! Yay! (Missed two earlier comps:/)


----------



## KCuber (Oct 7, 2012)

I might be in cali that weekend so I may be able to go


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 7, 2012)

KCuber said:


> I might be in cali that weekend so I may be able to go


Okay there go my chances at winning anything.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 10, 2012)

Registered


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 13, 2012)

I registered a week ago but now I look at the competitor list and im not there?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 16, 2012)

Can anyone who's going sell me any of the following cubes?:
Shengshou 4x4 v3 or v4
Shengshou 5x5
Wittwo
QJ, Mefferts, or Shengshou pyraminx
Shengshou mirror blocks
Mini zhanchis (any size)
Any cheap and relatively simple cuboids
QJ version 2, mf8 megaminx
speedstacks timer any version; with or without data port
Note: any color is ok, but white is preferred.

EDIT:
If anyone has some type of high-viscosity lubricant (lubix, traxxas, lubicle, izo lube, etc.) that they are willing to sell me, I'd quite like that too.

You give me a price. As long as it's about the same as in a store, I'll take it.
If you've done something awesome to your cube like lubing/tensioning, modding, etc., I'm willing to pay extra once I try it.
Just looking to expand my collection a little.


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 16, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> Can anyone who's going sell me any of the following cubes?:
> Shengshou 4x4 v3 or v4
> Shengshou 5x5
> Wittwo
> ...


Its a possibility that speedcubeshop is coming, they will have that kind of stuff.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 24, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Its a possibility that speedcubeshop is coming, they will have that kind of stuff.



Does anyone know for sure if they're coming?
And I'd still like to buy from people as an excuse for myself to get to know some people, so anyone selling any of this stuff?  :
Shengshou 4x4 v3 or v4
Shengshou 5x5
Wittwo
QJ, Mefferts, or Shengshou pyraminx
Shengshou mirror blocks
Mini zhanchis (any size)
Any cheap and relatively simple cuboids
QJ version 2, mf8 megaminx
speedstacks timer any version; with or without data port
Note: any color is ok, but white is preferred.
high-viscosity lubricant (lubix, traxxas, lubicle, izo lube, etc.) - half filled stuff is alright I guess if you have a reasonable price.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok so I can't go  Something came up
BUT!!!!!!
My family is currently discussing Berkeley Autumn so...


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 24, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> Does anyone know for sure if they're coming?
> And I'd still like to buy from people as an excuse for myself to get to know some people, so anyone selling any of this stuff?  :
> Shengshou 4x4 v3 or v4
> Shengshou 5x5
> ...


The message will be sent along.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 24, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> The message will be sent along.



Thank you.  But isn't Cam in China or something?


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 24, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> Thank you.  But isn't Cam in China or something?


Yeah he is, he should be back soon though.


----------



## shelley (Oct 24, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> Does anyone know for sure if they're coming?
> And I'd still like to buy from people as an excuse for myself to get to know some people, so anyone selling any of this stuff?  :
> ...
> Mini zhanchis (any size)
> ...



I have an extra 50mm one.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 24, 2012)

shelley said:


> I have an extra 50mm one.



color?
price?


----------



## shelley (Oct 25, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> color?
> price?



It's black, and after a quick search to check online prices, I think $12 would be reasonable? It's brand new and hasn't been opened.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 25, 2012)

shelley said:


> It's black, and after a quick search to check online prices, I think $12 would be reasonable? It's brand new and hasn't been opened.



I think that's relatively reasonable since it's unused.
See you there, and in case I can't find you:
my name is Tiffany. I'm a short girl, with a ponytail, probably wearing a gray or brown hoodie. Ok?
Thanks.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 2, 2012)

Comp is coming up might set a few goals:
-Another sub-10 3x3 single
-Sub-50 4x4 avg
-Win square-1 (I hope)
-Not mess up for 2x2
-If 5x5 happens sub-1:30 avg
-Sub-6 pyra avg
-OH something sub-23

Yeah that's it.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 2, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Comp is coming up might set a few goals:
> -Another sub-10 3x3 single
> -Sub-50 4x4 avg
> -Win square-1 (I hope)
> ...



What do you average on square-1 now?


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 2, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> What do you average on square-1 now?


About 31.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 2, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> About 31.



Wow, you improve quick. I couldn't average 40 until I had solved square-1 for a year now. Guess that's because I didn't practice it that much. SJC Winter 2012 was my motivator for square-1.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm going, but I'm not sure which part of the day, so I'm just going to sign up for 3x3 for now. If I end up doing more, I can add events, right?
3x3 goals: sub 22 average, sub 20 single.

Other goal for this comp: meet people. Last time I went to Stanford Winter I didn't overcome my shyness and so didn't talk to anyone. I wish I did so this time I hope I will.

And I'm going to ask again:
Anyone want to sell me any of this stuff? :
Shengshou 4x4 v3 or v4
Shengshou 5x5
Wittwo
QJ, Mefferts, or Shengshou pyraminx
Shengshou mirror blocks
Mini zhanchis (42 or 55 mm)
Any cheap and relatively simple cuboids
QJ version 2, mf8 megaminx
speedstacks timer any version; with or without data port
Note: any color is ok, but white is preferred.
high-viscosity lubricant (lubix, traxxas, lubicle, izo lube, etc.) - half filled stuff is alright I guess if you have a reasonable price.

plrz?

Thank you people.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 9, 2012)

Competition tomorrow!


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 10, 2012)

I just added 4x4 and OH to my registration. Sorry about not deciding sooner. Is this ok?
If it is ok, can anyone let me borrow a decent 4x4? My lanlan sucks a LOT...
Thanks.
So excited for tomorrow!


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone find a white Florian modded Shengshou 5x5? My guess is that Edward took it because he was playing with it a lot.
Edit: Nevermind Edward says he has it.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 13, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going, but I'm not sure which part of the day, so I'm just going to sign up for 3x3 for now. If I end up doing more, I can add events, right?
> 3x3 goals: sub 22 average, sub 20 single.
> 
> Other goal for this comp: meet people.



3x3 goals totally met
15.xy single, 16.xy average 1st round and 19.xy average 2nd round.
4x4 was kinda fail; I didn't meet the cutoff.
OH was amazingly good for me.
32 or something single and sub-40 average.
Did an average today and couldn't even sub-50.

As for my other goal, it was mostly successful since I talked to some people, but not too many because someone I knew appeared and I ended up talking to her a lot more.

Overall, I had a good time, and I hope everyone else did too.


----------

